

Top 25 schools whose graduates were the top-rated by recruiters. - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704554104575435563989873060.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLESecondNews

======
rpavlick
Just skimming it, I noticed two errors:

1) The University of Maryland is only 4 miles from DC, it is 10 miles from the
National Mall.

2) MIT is not in the Ivy League. The Ivy League is an athletic conference and
not some subjective grouping of elite institutions. Not to say that it isn't
at the same level.

------
rflrob
Maybe this is part of some larger story that I'm not finding the links to, but
which recruiters? How many? And for what industries? I can't imagine that each
of the programs at any given school are of exactly the same quality.

~~~
nodata
.. and who paid for the survey?

All questions any decent journalist is meant to be open with.

------
meatmanek
I see some fairly large schools on there, but I wonder how smaller schools
like Rose-Hulman, Case Western, Olin Institute, etc. would stack up if the
results were adjusted somehow for size.

~~~
jessriedel
Yea, I don't understand at all how this list is made. It can't be based on
_average_ -recruit-quality, in any sense, because the highest-average quality
schools will always be small ones (simply due to averaging and statistics).

~~~
lliiffee
I don't know. A very high-quality small school will have a tendency to get
bigger.

~~~
kd0amg
Over a long time, perhaps, but probably not quickly. Getting bigger requires
more than just attracting more applicants. It also requires hiring more
faculty and staff and expanding facilities (which itself eventually requires
taking up more land).

------
wheaties
The last time I listened to some recruiter he added a line on my resume
indicating how many lines of code I've produced. While highly inaccurate,
every single interviewer who received that resume correctly questioned that
line. I listen to what recruiters have to say about this (---) much.

~~~
digitallogic
Maintain your resume in latex, only send out a PDF, and give a flat 'no' when
recruiters ask if you can give them a copy of your resume in MS Word format.
They're specifically asking for Word so they can alter it in ways they think
will help them, not you.

------
yardie
Good thing my alma mater is ranked at something because the "nationally
ranked" football team is absolute crap this year.

// not bitter at all about 2 losses in the opening season.

~~~
ghurlman
Have no fear... we're not so nationally ranked anymore.

I went to Virginia Tech specifically for their extensive co-op program and
large & effective career services department; nice to see that they're still
running on all cylinders 10 years later.

NB: Having a good engineering & Comp Sci curriculum didn't hurt either.

~~~
yardie
I also chose Tech for their strong engineering program. But it seemed to have
really pick up steam in the last few years and they've developed a strong
reputation, internationally. Where if you weren't Ivy, UC, Stanford or MIT you
couldn't get much respect.

Last time I stepped foot in Blacksburg they pegged me with $100 parking ticket
and wouldn't release my transcripts until it was paid. They get you coming and
going!

~~~
ghurlman
Unless they've raised rates (entirely possible), the only $100 ticket you
could get was parking in a handicapped zone... tsk tsk tsk!

------
known
These schools are placement agencies and not education institutions

